# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  "Я люблю тебя, теперь умри"

## Chill

Документальный фильм. Вряд ли только он есть на русском.




> Двое молодых людей, Мишель Картер и Конрад Рой начали встречаться. В реальной жизни они виделись около пяти раз, в остальное время на протяжении двух лет много переписывались текстовыми сообщениями. 13 июня 2014 года Конрад Рой был найден мёртвым в машине. Причиной смерти было установлено отравление угарным газом, но когда следователи обнаружили текстовые сообщения, они узнали что Картер призывала Роя покончить с собой. После расследования Картер была арестована за непредумышленное убийство. Мишель Картер пытается доказать, что она не причастна к смерти Роя.

----------


## Wasted

Хм, ожидал, что она тоже, а так даже нечестно.

----------


## Kales

> Если толпа подталкивает человека - это можно считать за "предумышленное убийство" или тоже "непредумышленное"?


 Или если после признания человека о желании су его берут на слабо типа "хотел бы сделал", "кто говорит, тот не сможет", "да брось, куда тебе", по идее тоже "непредумышленное".

----------


## Nabat

Напомнило французский фильм "Черные небеса".

----------


## ReactorOfHate

> Мой перевод описания с викки.
> Двое молодых людей, Мишель Картер и Конрад Рой начали встречаться. В реальной жизни они виделись около пяти раз, в остальное время на протяжении двух лет много переписывались текстовыми сообщениями. 13 июня 2014 года Конрад Рой был найден мёртвым в машине. Причиной смерти было установлено отравление угарным газом, но когда следователи обнаружили текстовые сообщения, они узнали что Картер призывала Роя покончить с собой. После расследования Картер была арестована за непредумышленное убийство. Мишель Картер пытается доказать, что она не причастна к смерти Роя.


 

Знаете, читая этот пост, и если брать информацию только отсюда, то голова у меня создаёт огромное количество ситуации, как оно могло быть на самом деле. И толпа не всегда права. Ведь многие люди часто верят во все подряд и делают поспешные выводы.


1 Вариант)   Представим, что парень не хотел жить, он не видит смысла в существовании, а девушка, возможно пересилив свои интересы быть с ним, решила таким образом отпустить. Под понятие призыв эта ситуация наврятли подходит, хотя надо смотреть, как она выражалась, а возможно это просто издержки перевода. Но может это считаться непредумышленным убийством? От ситуации.

2 Вариант) Хотя есть распространенные ситуации из серии, когда один партнёр предлагает расстаться, а второй в ответ говорит, что покончит с собой. И тут, девушка могла сказать, возможно не поверив всю серьёзность ситуации, из серии :" да ты обманываешь, ты не сделаешь это".


На самом деле много тут теорий можно придумать. А ещё мне было лень смотреть фильм и гуглить.

----------

